# Help! Looking for practice spaces and an accompanist in Italy and Austria!



## Tina714 (5 mo ago)

Hello all!

I am an opera singer from the US going to Austria and Italy to compete in 4 opera competitions. Because of the distance of my traveling, I will be staying in Europe for 3 months total.

I will have a bit of downtime in between competitions and was wondering, does anyone happen to know any coaches or accompanists in Vienna? Also, does anyone know of any practice spaces they would recommend there?

I will also be going to Pavia and Imola Italy to compete and the same question applies to these cities. Does anyone happen to know and recommend any accompanist's or coaches? Also any available practice spaces they would recommend in these cities as well?

Thank you so much!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I can't help you any more then advices, writhe the ministry of culture in Austria, I am almost sure they have more information for you.


----------

